# Fitness Test



## CrimsonSeil (10 Dec 2004)

I just went to my fitness test 2 days after my aptitude test   anyways I did the following

Step-Ups: Level 2
Push-Ups: 33
Sit-ups:37 

I was wondering about the step-ups. Is that a qualified for the army? :S level 2 seems so low.


----------



## CrimsonSeil (10 Dec 2004)

Yea that I went to a public clinic not from the Army but was recommended by the Army. I couldn't fit my fitness test in my schedule so I had to use that clinic  ^-^ Anyways I did 3 min each level of step ups at a fixed rate and i'm still wondering if level 2 is qualified since i didn't do the 2.4km run :S


----------



## Big Foot (10 Dec 2004)

If you really want to know, call your file manager. Back when I was doing my test, I was sick one day so I couldn't do the test. The next day, I got a call from my recruiting officer asking what was wrong. So like I say, call them, it's the only way to be sure. As for doing it in a civvy place, I did mine at one too. Didn't even know you could do them with PSP staff.


----------



## ab136 (10 Dec 2004)

Hey Seil, Did my fit test Thursday. Tester told me to stop at min. push-up and sit-up, did 3 levels of 3 minute step, starting at level 2, and got 98 on grip tests.  All the tester said was,"you passed". I am wondering if doing just the minimum will affect my chances with the selection board?!?


----------



## Huggy (12 Dec 2004)

reading all these makes me think that some people are not following the right rules, Should there not be a standared for these. you complete the min. and pass or you keep going and better you chances?  just don't seem right....


----------



## Mischiefz (12 Dec 2004)

I believe the step test is based on heart rate, if after say lv 1 or 2 your heart rate isnt high enough you have to continue....personally I hit stage 3 and wow were my legs feeling it after 9 mins of steps =(


----------



## ab136 (12 Dec 2004)

There must be a lot trying to get in.  The guy who did my test does 5 to 6 test a day, everyday.
Your min. heart rate is a derivative of your age. Everyone's will be different.(Might have something to do with you height and weight ....not sure though)
My tester had his fist under my shoulder...push-up and then down to touch his fist then back up.  Only counts if it full up and down to touch fist.


----------



## Ghost (14 Dec 2004)

The grip test was easy I scored 108 and other people had trouble getting 80.

For the pushups our chin had to touch a gym mat and they guy said you could stop once you did the minimum.

For the step test I am glad it stopped when it did,  I don't think I could of stand much more of that music.


----------



## EasyCo (14 Dec 2004)

As for the steptest, the levels don't really matter that much.  The steptest is used to determine you Vo2Max.
My VO2 max is 48.3 which is above the required VO2 max of 39 I believe.


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Dec 2004)

EasyCo, what does the VO2 represent?


----------



## qor556 (22 Dec 2004)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> It is a little confusing, but if the instructor tells them to stop at the minimum then they would know that there isn't a lot of competition to get in.  Maybe if there were a lot of people signing up and wanting to be accepted then they would be allowed to do as many as they could.
> What does your heart rate have to stay under?  The general rule of thumb is that if you can run 2.5 KM in under 11:56 then you'll be fine.
> *****
> What do the instructors do if a Push-Up is not all the way down?  Does that count as a 1/2?  Start over?  Not count?



wow armyboi it seems like you know much about this fitness test eh? How would you know what the "general rule of thumb" is?? First off its 2.4 k and there are different standards for age/gender. Make sure you don't give any false info out to the public, especially if you have not done some research or actually did the test  :


----------



## 48Highlander (22 Dec 2004)

vo2 is the ammount of ogxygen (by volume) consumed by your body.  vo2 max is generaly the maximum ammount of oxygen your body can consume per minute while being stressed.  that's why vo2 max is important, the higher the number the better your endurance is.


----------



## 48Highlander (22 Dec 2004)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Would anyone know if this step test is on the internet that could possibly be burned onto a CD?  If someone can find it, then I'd like to see what it's like.



    I can get it for you.  I'd throw it up on a website by my hosting provider just decided that they don't want to offer free hosting any more, so you'll have to figure out some other way to get it from me.


----------



## ark (22 Dec 2004)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> I can get it for you.   I'd throw it up on a website by my hosting provider just decided that they don't want to offer free hosting any more, so you'll have to figure out some other way to get it from me.



How big is the file? Maybe you could try to post it on one of those free web hosting sites?

http://geocities.yahoo.com


----------



## Northern Touch (22 Dec 2004)

ToRN said:
			
		

> EasyCo, what does the VO2 represent?



http://www.korr.com/applications/vo2.htm

It measures the rate of oxygen used by ur body during excersise.  Mine was 59 when I did my test, but I'm posative it isn't at that now.  The lady who administered my test said she had one person with a 61!

ARMYBOI
Do a search on the site, I remember there being a thread with a link to a website which allowed you to hear the beeps on the step test, and the thread described what the levels were.  I dont' know if its around though because I'm pretty sure its from last year, but check anyways.


----------



## Huggy (24 Dec 2004)

Is there any way to work on your max Vo2   ??
does long distance running help, or hold your breath?

I did a max Vo2 for a job placement once and the doc. who did it ask me 2 times if I was a smoker, I'm not but I do go to smokey place and I was really tired coz it was just after exams. 

It was on a computer, they made me blow into a tube (with the tube in my mouth) the doc. told me to keep blow and try to aim for the line on the screen, I never made it to the line    but she said it don't really madder. the graph looked like, I had to do this 3 times each time the same result.

         /``\
        /         \              :   <--the line that I was aiming for
      /            \            :              (I'm sure you get the idea)
     /                 \         :
   |                    \        :
_|                     \__ :____


----------



## Northern Touch (24 Dec 2004)

Umm are you sure it was a VO2 max test?
I've heard of people blowing into tubes before but it was to test lung capacity, which isn't the same thing.
Long distance running, and wind sprints should help increase your VO2 level.


----------



## Huggy (24 Dec 2004)

Northern Touch said:
			
		

> Umm are you sure it was a VO2 max test?
> I've heard of people blowing into tubes before but it was to test lung capacity, which isn't the same thing.
> Long distance running, and wind sprints should help increase your VO2 level.



Maybe your right.    lung capacity.... hmmm.....  
Its time to google max vo2 and see what comes up.


----------



## noreaga808 (24 Dec 2004)

Armyboi and Ark, I hope you're being sarcastic about wanting to burn a copy of the step test. Actually thinking about it now it would helpful to have a copy to get an idea of the timing for each level. If anything you'll get a laugh out of it. I just checked my fitness evaluation copy and I did the step test up to level 6. It wasn't extremely difficult to do but I don't understand why some of you only had to go to level 2. What is the minimum anyhow? As for push-ups, if they aren't completed with proper form then they don't count. They expect you to do the type where you have your elbows close to your body working your triceps more. Its a little harder then with your elbows out but just practice and you'll be fine. I'm surprised your testers only made you do the minimum because during my testing they said that they want you to do the best that you can do to make your application look better. There was also a post test interview with a recruiter to evaluate your results and they would tell you where you need to improve even if you passed the test. I'm looking at my CF Applicant Physical Evaluation form and noticed that written in brackets another number just after the final results for Blocks F, H and I. Does anyone know why the tester did this?


----------



## ab136 (24 Dec 2004)

"I'm surprised your testers only made you do the minimum because during my testing they said that they want you to do the best that you can do to make your application look better. "

Exactly what I am thinking.  My tester told me to stop when I reached the min.  I did a few after that but I was told it was not necessary.  This   concerns me.  Will this look bad at evaluation board?  Will it really matter?  I passed; is that all I should be concerned about right now? Should I do it again and blow it away?  I mean, not knowing how the system works, your really at the mercy of the guy/gal giving you the test.  If he/she is having a bad day or is hurried, min. might be alright for "him".  I'd like to think that these people are professionals and will do what is best for the applicant but like I said not knowing how the system works you have to trust the ones who know.  In my case I may have made a mistake! ???


----------



## Bert (27 Dec 2004)

Don't put to much subjectivity in the process that isn't there.  The PSP staff who perform the CF Express 
tests and the application process test are well trained and follow a standard as described in the recruiting 
site and in the application package.

The CF Express test in the application process just answers one question:  Do you meet the minimum 
fitness standards to continue into BMQ and into the military?  "Yes or no, pass or fail", is all they need
to looking for at this stage.  

BMQ and life in the military will challenge an individual beyond simple push-ups or sit-ups so don't get stuck
on how many of each you can do.  Physical fitness is important but so are alot of other characteristics that
the application process doesn't check.  You'll understand more after BMQ and as your career evolves.


----------



## Gilligan (27 Dec 2004)

I remember having to keep going and going and going and going and going....it seemed to go on forever (up two three, down two three, up two three....BAH).  I remember getting to level 6 or 7 and having the woman ask me if I wanted to keep going, I told her I could still go, and she told me that I already passed the minimum, and I decided to go a few more, and just simply got bored with it.  I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing, but staring at a wall can really drive someone insane!


----------



## Ty (11 Jan 2005)

Gilligan said:
			
		

> I remember having to keep going and going and going and going and going....it seemed to go on forever (up two three, down two three, up two three....BAH).   I remember getting to level 6 or 7 and having the woman ask me if I wanted to keep going, I told her I could still go, and she told me that I already passed the minimum, and I decided to go a few more, and just simply got bored with it.   I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing, but staring at a wall can really drive someone insane!



I'm unsure if you were doing the correct test.  I don't have the link handy, but it was posted on this site about three-four months ago.  Basically, there are a maximum of four levels for the step test- each corosponding to a particular cadence (beats per minute)  After each level, your heart rate is measured and if it exceeds an amount set for your age, sex, and that level, you will be asked to stop the test.  Your final heart rate is then used as part of a formula that includes your age, weight, and height to calculate your V02max.  The test is accepted as being very accurate for the the first three levels, however, for very fit individuals, there is a fourth level.  There may be more than four levels for the entire range of applicants as the level which you start is determined by your age and gender.  This information was verified by the trainer doing my examination- I'm unsure if it's out of date.  The minimum V02max depends on your gender and age and that information has been posted numerous times on this site.  

In my example, I needed a V02max of 39 to pass- I achieved 47.5 and did two levels.  As part of the pre-test, I could run 1.5 miles in just over 11:00 minutes on the tarmac and 10:00 on a treadmill.  So if you can do the minimum run in the alloted time, I think you should be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## q_1966 (13 Jan 2005)

I did the 2.5km run, on the school field, back and forth between goal posts, I was about 10 - 12 seconds off the minimum 11:56, and was maxed out at the end, will I have a problem with the step test portion

- Shawn


----------



## Hopkins (14 Jan 2005)

I'm still fixed on what this Hand-Grip test is all about...Would someone mind explaining it a little more clear or even if there is a picture it would help me ...  Cause i'm absolutely clueless on what it is or how to do it or hwo to train for it...I did some forearm exercises last night but the test is on TUES so any help right now would be awesome.


----------



## Freight_Train (14 Jan 2005)

Hand grip tester looks something like this - http://www.palossports.com/store/proddetail.cfm/ItemID/3424/CategoryID/23581/SubCatID/2707/file.htm
The fitness test is nothing to get wrapped around the axle about.  Do your best and if that isn't good enough, you can always re-test.
Best of luck,
Greg


----------



## Hopkins (14 Jan 2005)

Thanks R031...M trying to get one of those balls or donought shapped things but Cdn tire doesn't have em right now 

And tuesday is comin up pretty fast so we'll see.


----------



## q_1966 (15 Jan 2005)

Somebody gonna answer my question?


----------



## sgt.pongo (15 Jan 2005)

well papke what is the step test part.....if it is kinda easy then you should nto have a problem.....10-12 seconds is not that much


----------



## Hopkins (19 Jan 2005)

Ummm...the step test is easy yes...But its about 6 minutes...You can complete it but still fail if your heart rate is too high so get fit now...

I also failed my friggin hand grip test by 10KG so m pissed to hell...Bought one of those Nautilus things today...Will be takin it again next month


----------

